
Mozilla's Raindrop: Chasing Google's Wave, or Damping Digital Noise? - wgj
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/kit-eaton/technomix/mozillas-raindrop-chasing-googles-wave-or-damping-digital-noise
======
sp332
It looks like Google puts everything in one place. All the "waves" you
subscribe to get equal billing, all dumped in an "inbox" and all users having
equal access to your attention.

In contrast, Mozilla has stated their belief that different types of
information are more important to you than others. Their Snowl[0] project (a
kind of RSS feed reader in the browser) has multiple views for different types
of messages. Raindrop has this same concept built-in, you can see in the video
posted earlier [1] that, for example, emails from mailing lists are de-
emphasized compared to emails from people you are having an active
conversation with.

[0] <http://labs.mozilla.com/snowl/about/>

[1] <http://vimeo.com/7197666> (starting around 1:25) with discussion
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=897669>

